# 2010 bows???



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey guys, I was Wondering if anyone knows when the 2010 bows will come out for bowtech and diamond. Waiting for the used 09 prices to drop lol.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

They release in Nov or Dec I think. I am doing the same thing. Wait til the new hoyt comes out and then pick up an AM 32 for in the blind.


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

Haha I am lookin at the am32 also, Have you shot it?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

It is a really nice bow. I shot both the 32 and the 35. I chose the 35 for an all around bow, but I would like to get a 32 for in the ground blind and for a backup.


----------



## uncleted327 (Feb 29, 2008)

They will be out in October, just like every other year.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't know.


----------

